

Ask HN: Any hackers in the 805? - 404error

Any hackers living in the 805, between San Luis Obispo and Santa Barbara? I live in Santa Maria, Ca and sometimes it feels like I&#x27;m the only one in this area in my field. Any other hackers out there? What are you working on?
======
ahulak
I live in SB, I currently work at FindTheBest.com (a startup/growth company in
the area) so I stay pretty busy with that. I'm always looking for cool
projects for the weekends though!

~~~
404error
I remember reading about FindTheBest.com a couple of years ago. Is this using
Drupal?

------
samdolan
I'm in SB. Shoot me an email @ <myusername>@gmail.com

